# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κατασκευή κλουβιού για ζακό.

## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου. Ο ζακό μου μετά από αρκετά χρόνια διαμονής σε ένα σχετικά μικρό κλουβί ήρθε η ώρα να μετακομίσει σε μεγαλύτερο που θα του φτιάξω εγώ. Οι διαστάσεις που θα έχει είναι 1 Χ 1 Χ 1,7. 1,7 θα είναι το ύψος. Έχω ξύλινη βάση με ροδάκια που θα προσαρμοστεί απάνω τις η κλούβα. Η κατασκευή θα είναι από ανοξείδωτο στραντζαριστό πλαίσιο και πλέγμα.
  Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω κάποιον έμπειρο είναι το αν είναι καλό να φτιάξω πολλές πόρτες για καλύτερη πρόσβαση σε όλα τα σημεία του κλουβιού. Ή μήπως αυτό θα δημιουργεί φόβο στο πουλί. Εδώ να επισημάνω ότι τον ζακό τον έχω 18 χρόνια και είμαστε απόλυτα εξοικειωμένοι.

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Αλλαγή σχεδίων γιατί το ένα μέτρο πλάτος δεν με παίρνει για μετακινήσεις μέσα στο σπίτι. Βάζω ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο αυτού που λέω να φτιάξω.
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν εχω ιδεα απο παπαγαλους αλλα απο κλουβες κατι ξερω.
η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να φτιαξεις μια ακομα πορτα καλυτερα στο πισω μερος αρκετα μεγαλη για να μπορεις να φτανεις ανετα σε ολη την κλουβα εσωτερικα για να μπορεις να την καθαριζεις ποιο ευκολα.

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Σωστός. Μπορώ να φτιάξω πολλές πόρτες, και στο πλάι, αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως αυτό στρεσάρει τον παπαγάλο.

----------


## lagreco69

Ακομα καλυτερα μπορεις να κανεις την κυριως πορτα μεγαλυτερη, ανοιξε την στα 70εκ, για να εχεις απλα με τα χερια σου Γιωργο για τον καθαρισμο της. πολυ ωραιο το σχεδιο της κατασκευης!! με το καλο να την ξεκινησεις!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μπορει να κανείς και το αλλο ,στην μικρή πόρτα που έχεις σχεδίαση να φτιάξεις πανό σε αυτή μια μεγαλύτερη και έτσι θα ανιγεις τιν μεγάλη για να καθαρίζεις το κλουβί άνετα και τιν μικρή γεια το φιλαράκι σου  :winky:

----------


## skrekas

Επισης μπορεις το ενα το πλαινο να γινει ολο πορτα ξεχωρα απο τη μικρη που θα βρισκεται στο μπροστινο μερος του κλουβιπυ. Ετσι θα εχεις προσβαση σε ολο το κλουβι.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Εφόσον τον έχεις 18 χρόνια και είναι σαν παιδί σου, θα φτιάξεις και μία πόρτα στην οροφή δια να βγαίνει έξω απ' εκεί, αν είναι εξοικειωμένος πολύ.. Οι παπαγάλοι επειδή σκαρφαλώνουν περισσότερο από το πέταγμα στην αιχμαλωσία,  μια πόρτα στην οροφή με μία σκαλίτσα θα είναι ότι πρέπει.. Δεν χρειάζεσαι άλλες πόρτες στα πλάγια.. Οι διαστάσεις οι τελευταίες είναι ιδανικές, εφόσον εννοείται ότι είναι 60εκ. το μήκος του φίλους σου.. Κεφαλή, ουρά..

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Νικόλα δεν ξέρω αν βολεύει η πόρτα πάνω μιας και θα είναι στο 1,80. Εγώ είμαι λίγο πιο κοντός. Χαχαχαχα Άντε να τον πιάσεις εκεί πάνω. Δεν ξέρω ίσως να του φτιάξω, δεν είναι δύσκολο. 
  Μόλις πήρα πλέγμα. 45 euro τα 25m. Τα στραντζαριστά από Δευτέρα γιατί δεν έχω φορτηγάκι σήμερα για να τα μεταφέρω. Περίπου στα 60 euro τα 50m γαλβανιζέ στραντζαριστό 2Χ2.
   Για χρώμα βαφής έχει να μου προτείνει κανένας κάποιο γιατί δεν έχω βρει ακόμα κατάλληλο;

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Η κατασκευή βρίσκετε σε εξέλιξη. Βάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες από τις εργασίες μου:
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Αυτά είναι τα υλικά που χρειάστηκα για ξεκίνημα!
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Και αυτό είναι το μέχρι τώρα αποτέλεσμα. Έχει πολλή δουλειά ακόμα. Το πλέγμα θα μπει διπλό (μέσα – έξω) στο στραντζαριστό. Και φυσικά θα περαστεί αστάρι και χρώμα. Έχω πάρει ένα απαλό γκρι που θα ταιριάζει και με τα χρώματα του ζακό μου και δεν θα δείχνει πολλή άσχημο με τις ακαθαρσίες του.

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο γιωργο!απο τωρα θα σου πω οτι γινεται αριστουργημα!συγχαρητηρια!  και καλη συνεχεια!!θα το χαρει ιδιαιτερα το ζακο σου!!!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα δείξει. Και εγώ το περιμένω πως και πως. Ελπίζω να του αρέσει γιατί είναι λίγο πυροβολημένος σαν το αφεντικό του. Χαχαχαχα. Προχτές πάλι δάγκωσε την γυναίκα μου και δεν μπορείς να φανταστής τι άκουσε. Πότε θα τον βρω στον φούρνο με πατατούλες δεν ξέρω.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή Γιώργο !!! Περιμένουμε το τελείωμα καθώς και το κόστος κατασκευής της !!*  ::

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Το κόστος έχει φτάσει στα 150 ευρώ για όλα τα υλικά και τα χρώματα. Και τα περισσότερα τα έχω πάρει σε καλές τιμές λόγο δουλείας. Παίρνω συνέχεια υλικά για το συνεργείο που δουλεύω και έτσι μου κάνουν καλές τιμές

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικο!!!!! θα γινει Γιωργο. ανυπομονουμε για την συνεχεια..

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Καλημέρα στην καλύτερη παρέα. Έχω καιρό να γράψω, με 2 δουλειές δεν μένει και πολύς χρόνος.
   Επιτέλους ο ζακούλης μου μπήκε στο καινούργιο του κλουβάκι. Με μονό πλέγμα για την ώρα, λόγο έλλειψης χρόνου, αλλά μέσα στην άνοιξη θα βαφτεί και το εξωτερικό πλέγμα και θα τοποθετηθεί. Ελπίζω να το ευχαριστηθεί!!!!! 
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## mai_tai

> Επισης μπορεις το ενα το πλαινο να γινει ολο πορτα ξεχωρα απο τη μικρη που θα βρισκεται στο μπροστινο μερος του κλουβιπυ. Ετσι θα εχεις προσβαση σε ολο το κλουβι.


Πολυ σωστο κ πρακτικο κολπακι..για τον καθαρισμο της κλουβας κ οχι μονο..!Κεγω ενα κομματι της κλουβας το εκανα ετσι κ δεν το μετανιωσα καθολου φιλε μου! :Jumping0011:

----------


## mai_tai

Δεν ειδα τα τελευταια ποστ-οπως κ να εχει εγινε καταπληκτικο!μια χαρα φαινεται κ ο ζακο μεσα!να ναι καλα να το χαιρετε ο μαγκας! :Jumping0011:

----------


## lagreco69

Παρα πολυ καλο!!! Γιωργο αρχοντας ειναι ο Zako μεσα.  :Happy:

----------

